# New Demon Reapers (Papier Mache)



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Completed three new Demon Reaper Skulls for 2008. Very similar design to the original Demon Reapers I made several years ago.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You are totally the King of Papier Mache! These guys are beautiful.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Great as always
Do you set your yard up with all of these ?
Do you have any pics?


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> You are totally the King of Papier Mache! These guys are beautiful.


King? How about the god of paper mache?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

The best!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

HalloweenZombie said:


> King? How about the god of paper mache?


HZ, if we promote him to god, what will he have to strive for?


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

These are awesome!


----------

